# seedbay



## maineharvest (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey y'all, just wanted to let you know that I've had another successful order with Seedbay. I paid with money order and received my beans in just over a week after paying. I am a very happy customer and would recommend them to anybody. I requested freebies from a specific breeder and they hooked it up. Ontop of that they threw in another free ten pack of great seeds. I ended up getting 25 seeds for 35 dollars and they are all great genetics. Seedbay is a sister site to Gypsi Nirvana Seedbotique who is also a great seedbank.


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2013)

Good to know...is that the one where you can bid like ebay?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah. I've never actually bid though. I always just buy them straight up.


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2013)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yeah. I've never actually bid though. I always just buy them straight up.



Yeah I got some straight up Fire from that place. That girl I got from a ten pack there put out some of the finest smoke I have ever had the pleasure to partake in. Like Lime candy, and easy to trim. Her popcorn was like extra large grapes of sugar dusted goodness. I gotta get better at hanging on to the gems.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 18, 2013)

always wondered about that site i always thought prices were a bit steep though


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

me to because i owuld like to get some dutchgrown seeds. just not ok with sending money to them


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure why you guys say their prices are high. From what I've seen the prices are lower than other seedbanks.


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2013)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Not sure why you guys say their prices are high. From what I've seen the prices are lower than other seedbanks.




Most of their "buy now" beans are well priced, but some of the more sought after strains and crosses that go to actual auction wind up ridiculously priced. I remember prices like 400 bucks for a ten pack of Rez's gear.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

I can see why people city prices are high.  at at the boutique the Arctic storm by Dutch room is 29 dollars at seed bay its  50. Which is still not high .


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

in business is all about what the consumer will pay.


----------

